# Possible new Chi-baby at 10 weeks:)



## Bella Luna

So her breeder emailed me more pics and my heart just melted. I am for sure in love now!!!

This is her currently at 10 weeks





































Her fur is actually like a blue and fawn color after seeing this pic..









I am so excited and am planning to go see her this Sunday hopefully. 

Any name suggestions??


----------



## Brodysmom

She's really cute. Her eyes look kinda funky to me though. Sort of googly if that makes sense! But she's still a doll and I'm sure it's her age. They should strengthen and be more 'forward' looking as she grows, I would think. She doesn't look hydrocephalic to me, but be sure and palpate her molera and hopefully it's not a big huge one. Also, check her vision, those eyes have me a little 'bugged'! 

ETA: I may be focused on her eyes because of all the problems I had with Brody's and his episode of blindness/detached retinas. It makes me super sensitive to their little eyes and vision.

I do think she's darling. 

If she were mine, I'd have her evaluated at the vet immediately after getting her with a contingency clause with her breeder that if something is found wrong with her, you get a full refund or the breeder pays for her problems. Remember, these itty bitties come with a price and I'm not talking "cash" price. Sometimes they are so micro tiny because they have health problems. We are all in love with Jade and how itty bitty she is, and T is lucky she is a healthy Chi! But so many other tiny ones aren't so lucky and they are small because of liver problems, brain problems, intestinal malabsorption problems, chronic hypoglycemia, etc. I would definitely want a clean bill of health and would probably go on and do a bile acid test just to make sure that she doesn't have a liver shunt.

Forewarned is forearmed and I want you to go into this with your eyes open. Hope I didn't offend. 

Do you have a current weight on her? She looks soooooooooooooo tiny!!!


----------



## Yoshismom

I have to agree with Brodysmom, She is really adorable but those eye's are saying to me that there is something wrong :-(


----------



## Bella Luna

Brodysmom said:


> She's really cute. Her eyes look kinda funky to me though. Sort of googly if that makes sense! But she's still a doll and I'm sure it's her age. They should strengthen and be more 'forward' looking as she grows, I would think. She doesn't look hydrocephalic to me, but be sure and palpate her molera and hopefully it's not a big huge one. Also, check her vision, those eyes have me a little 'bugged'!


Hahaha, yeah, her eyes are a little big..perhaps she will grow into them..but if not..I think they are adorable! Haha..

What is hydrocephalic?? I know about their molera or soft spot, but have never heard of that..


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

She is very, very cute!


----------



## Bella Luna

Yoshismom said:


> I have to agree with Brodysmom, She is really adorable but those eye's are saying to me that there is something wrong :-(


Oh no..I am getting scared now..What could be wrong due to eyes like that?! Eeek!


----------



## Yoshismom

No, I am not sure you understand, its not that there big, there are genetic issues or other type's of health problems that could cause her eye's to look like that. If these are pictures of her at 10 weeks then they should already have worked themselves out IMO.


----------



## Bella Luna

Yoshismom said:


> No, I am not sure you understand, its not that there big, there are genetic issues or other type's of health problems that could cause her eye's to look like that. If these are pictures of her at 10 weeks then they should already have worked themselves out IMO.


Wait, what should have worked out? Sorry, haha.


----------



## Yoshismom

We are not trying to scare you but do not want you to get yourself in a situation where you spend a lot of money on this baby and may lose her early or she has some health issue that you will be spending tons of money on her. Just bringing it to your attention so if you really want her then you need to work it out with the breeder where you can take her to your own vet and check her out before getting her. That or give you something written where you have like 48 hrs to get her checked at the vet.


----------



## Brodysmom

We're all talking at the same time here. ha ha.

Yoshi's mom is pointing out that a typical 10 week old puppy doesn't have those googly eyes. You sometimes see them on little bitty puppies as their eyes open, but she's old enough now that they should be forward facing. Look closely at her pupils, they don't track together, they are looking opposite ways. That's not normal.


----------



## Yoshismom

When they are tiny babies they will change a lot and the eyes can look filmy or be kinda out of whack but they work themselves out. Usually by 10 weeks old they are clear eyed and pretty staight on. I am not the best person to explain this so hopefully someone that knows a bit more can explain soon.


----------



## Bella Luna

Yoshismom said:


> We are not trying to scare you but do not want you to get yourself in a situation where you spend a lot of money on this baby and may lose her early or she has some health issue that you will be spending tons of money on her. Just bringing it to your attention so if you really want her then you need to work it out with the breeder where you can take her to your own vet and check her out before getting her. That or give you something written where you have like 48 hrs to get her checked at the vet.





Brodysmom said:


> We're all talking at the same time here. ha ha.
> 
> Yoshi's mom is pointing out that a typical 10 week old puppy doesn't have those googly eyes. You sometimes see them on little bitty puppies as their eyes open, but she's old enough now that they should be forward facing. Look closely at her pupils, they don't track together, they are looking opposite ways. That's not normal.


Oh no!! Now I am freaking out, but I guess it's good to know about this stuff. Is there a possibility that she is fine and her eyes are just set like that?! There is a health guarantee. I have 3 days to take her to a vet, but wouldn't her vet have already seen something like this? That may be why she is making me wait until she is at least one pound. She told me that with the little ones, you never know if something will happen unexpectedly. Ughhhh..not good.


----------



## Yoshismom

It is really according to whether she is a truly reputable breeder or not. Some will tell you anything. Quite frankly she doesnt even look 10 weeks to me but that may be because of the eyes? That is the good thing about these boards is we can help each other out and catch things that someone else may not ;-) I would feel better if I took her to my own vet as you never know what kind of a relationship a vet and breeder can have :-(


----------



## Bella Luna

Yoshismom said:


> It is really according to whether she is a truly reputable breeder or not. Some will tell you anything. Quite frankly she doesnt even look 10 weeks to me but that may be because of the eyes? That is the good thing about these boards is we can help each other out and catch things that someone else may not ;-) I would feel better if I took her to my own vet as you never know what kind of a relationship a vet and breeder can have :-(


Oh man..I am just so bummed right now. I am glad I know, but it is going to eat me up now until I know. I almost feel like she is mine because I have been getting pictures of her and talking to the breeder so much What if my vet doesn't see anything?? And how much is a bile acid test because I need to bring this all up to her.


----------



## bkbunny

My Macy had cockeyes too. She was 9 weeks old when I got her. Her eyes straightend up at about 4 months. So this babies eyes might do that too. I wouldn't lose any sleep over this eye thing. Have her checked out at the vets. If she can see that's all that mattered to me. Like you said gives her a goofy personality.LOL


----------



## TinyGiant

Ok tell me what I missed lol!!! I thought you were not going to get her because she wanted 1,800 and you decided to go with the same breeder you got Bella luna from lol! She is SOOOO cute I love her coloring!


----------



## Bella Luna

bkbunny said:


> My Macy had cockeyes too. She was 9 weeks old when I got her. Her eyes straightend up at about 4 months. So this babies eyes might do that too. I wouldn't lose any sleep over this eye thing. Have her checked out at the vets. If she can see that's all that mattered to me. Like you said gives her a goofy personality.LOL


That makes me feel a little better, but her size does worry me. After seeing the pic of her in their hand, I see that she is oober tiny. Bella is a little over 2 lbs and I am not for sure what she looked like at that age, but I am just so worried now. I just don't want to go see her, fall completely in love, and then have something happen to her or realize she has something wrong with her. Ughh, guess I'll take it day by day


----------



## Yoshismom

But it isnt always about seeing, there could be other underlying things there. Hopefully a vet would be able to pick up on that though. I hope we are wrong and she turns out to be a beautiful healthy girl. As for the acid bile test, I am not sure what that would cost?

Bkbunny, was Macy's eyes that cockeyed and filmy looking? Just curious as I do see some that are a tad off but never seen them quite that bad that worked themselves out?


----------



## bkbunny

Oh yes they looked in complete different directions. You couldn't tell witch way she was looking. I wrote about them when I first joined this forum. But now they are perfectly straight.


----------



## Bella Luna

TinyGiant said:


> Ok tell me what I missed lol!!! I thought you were not going to get her because she wanted 1,800 and you decided to go with the same breeder you got Bella luna from lol! She is SOOOO cute I love her coloring!


Okay, you missed a lot! Haha..I saw that price advertised for her and I stopped emailing her because I thought that she just raised the price extrememly high AND it said pending, so I figured someone else emailed about her. ANYWAYS, the breeder emailed me a few days later and said that she wanted to meet me and that we could negotiate on the price. She said she has lots of emails, but no one seemed like a good fit because of her size. She said that she would like to meet me and Bella and see if it would be a good fit. I told her straight up that I stopped emailing because I saw her advertised for $1800 and pending. She chuckled and said, "Oh my, I had the pending for you, and the $1800 stopped all the not-serious emails from coming in until you decided what you wanted to do after you talked to your boyfriend." She gave me her number so I could call her and we talked for a while on the phone. She asked me about Bella and talked about "Munchkin"..that's what they call her. She said that she is a very spoiled and active little girl, but are very strict about where she goes because she is so small. SO, I had scheduled to go see her this Sunday, but now I am freaking out that her eyes indicate something bad. Oh boy..this is so much harder than I anticipated.



Yoshismom said:


> But it isnt always about seeing, there could be other underlying things there. Hopefully a vet would be able to pick up on that though. I hope we are wrong and she turns out to be a beautiful healthy girl. As for the acid bile test, I am not sure what that would cost?
> 
> Bkbunny, was Macy's eyes that cockeyed and filmy looking? Just curious as I do see some that are a tad off but never seen them quite that bad that worked themselves out?


Does anyone know what an acid bile test costs???

I hope she is okay too. I look for Chi's all the time, but something just stuck out about her


----------



## Bella Luna

bkbunny said:


> Oh yes they looked in complete different directions. You couldn't tell witch way she was looking. I wrote about them when I first joined this forum. But now they are perfectly straight.


Oh wow..I was hoping that maybe it is just the glare in the pictures? Haha, but I don't think so..Wishful thinking I'm glad that your baby is okay now though!


----------



## bkbunny

http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab252/bkbunny/Sep132009-VID00024_1.jpg I hope you can see in this picture that they are looking out the sides.


----------



## Yoshismom

Here is an article about the condition that Brodysmom mentioned
http://www.chihuahuainfoonline.com/2009/01/hydrocephalus-in-chihuahuas.htmlhttp://www.pawfectchihuahuas.com/Hydrocephalus.html

Here a few pics of Hydro puppies
http://cache.boston.com/resize/bonzai-fba/Globe_Photo/2009/10/15/1255659125_1001/300h.jpg

http://veterinaryanswers.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/figure-32-3.jpg

You can do some more research on it there is a lot of info on the web and also here on the site there have been talks about it. 

Again, not trying to scare you but I would just like for you to be aware so you will know what you are asking the breeder and vet ;-)


----------



## TinyGiant

Awww well the breeder sounds nice and I think you should go see her, just my opinion .


----------



## Yoshismom

She sounds like she is a good breeder and is concerned that the baby is homed where she will be cared for so maybe just tell her your concerns and see what she says ;-)


----------



## Brodysmom

Ok. A bile acid test is just a simple blood test. They draw the blood after the dog has fasted. Now obviously you would NOT ever fast a tiny puppy like that, so perhaps there is some other test that the vet can do that will highlight liver function. I have seen yorkies that looked similar with the eyes/size thing and they end up having a liver shunt. You don't want to get into that if you can help it, as the surgery is very risky and expensive. Yorkies are very commonly afflicted with liver shunts. They are NOT that common in Chihuahuha's but I wanted to mention it because this puppy just has a "look" to me that warrants further investigation. I would ask the vet to draw blood and check kidney and liver function at the very least. That wouldn't be that expensive. Maybe $50. If the liver enzymes would be elevated, then you could go on and do a bile acid test as a follow up.

If it's just that her eyes look in opposite directions, and she is normal otherwise, other than being small, then that is one thing. If she has hydrocephalus, that is another thing. Just want you to go in with your eyes OPEN and aware that there can be, and often ARE, problems with the tinies.

If you have a good rapport with your vet, there's no reason why you couldn't print off these pictures and take them into your vet and ASK HIM his opinion. Obviously he's not examining the puppy in person, but if warning bells are going off - you would know ahead of time that there might be a problem.

Hydrocephalus is water on the brain. It's a buildup of fluid around the brain which distorts the skull. It gets kind of tricky because Chi's are supposed to have a domed apple head. To someone unfamiliar with the breed, it could look like the puppy has hydrocephalus when it doesn't. A good vet can pick up the difference immediately. Hydrocephalus can cause small size, unsteady gait, and *bilateral ventrolateral strabismus* _*This is when the eyes do not point the same direction, which is what this puppy seems to have.*_

Like I said earlier, forewarned is forearmed and I just don't want to see you bring home a baby and then have it have something wrong with it and go through all that heartache.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

this pup also seems to have nasal discharge. don't know if anyone mentioned that 
i'm sorry hon, you didn't ask for critiques of the puppy; i think everyone just wants
to prevent any heartache for you...


----------



## Brodysmom

Those pictures that yoshis mom posted are great for comparing with your puppy. See the similarities? Especially the Chi? And those are diagnosed hydrocephalic pups.

BK bunny's puppies eyes were slightly deviated from the picture, but not to the extreme that this puppy is. I see a huge difference between her pic and the pics yoshismom posted.

If you do go see this puppy, you should be able to see some problems. Difficulty walking, staggering, lethargy, not able to keep up with littermates, etc. I think it will be obvious if this puppy has a problem.


----------



## TLI

She is a doll, Amber. Beautiful little girl. But I hate to say this, she looks Hydro to me. Her eyes are being pushed down which can mean cranial pressure from the fluid build up. I'm not trying to scare you either, but just wanted to point that out. I'm still going to say that she is about 12/14 ounces, which isn't odd to me because I have never had any bigger than that at that age. However, not all teenies are healthy. Actually, many fail to thrive because of health problems. We aren't trying to upset you, more trying to prepare you in case. And we could very well be wrong. Teenies like that are certainly not the norm, and unfortunately many have underlying problems. And some of these problems aren’t found until later. My Chasey was checked by a Vet twice, everything looked normal, but he ended up with a heart defect that took his life at a very early age. I hope that we are all wrong and that it’s something that will work itself out. She could just have some sort of problem with her eyes that wouldn’t necessarily be fatal. She is definitely a little beauty. I adore her coloring! I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## TLI

Hydro may not cause many symptoms other than the "eyes" and failure to thrive (meaning failure to grow/gain) at this age. But they usually don't live past 4/5 months old. She may start showing the staggering, and such at a later time.


----------



## Chiforus

Bella Luna said:


> I told her straight up that I stopped emailing because I saw her advertised for $1800 and pending. She chuckled and said, "Oh my, I had the pending for you, and the $1800 stopped all the not-serious emails from coming in until you decided what you wanted to do after you talked to your boyfriend."
> 
> (


Hi Bella, As cute as this pup is, don't fall in love w/ her just yet. I ran her pics by a veterinarian I'm close w/ and his first response was hydrocephalus. Also, he noted the eyes not constricting in light which could be neurological. I'm sorry, buy I do question any reputable breeder selling pups for $1800 unless they come from a champion line currently in show having had all health clearances done. I've bought several pups in the past from reputable breeders and I've yet to have one keep one "pending" my response. Most breeders require a deposit to hold a pup. Being this one is 10 wks w/ no buyers is a red flag. This size is also not standard to the breed. Breeding down in size can cause great health risks. Unless the breeder is willing to give her to you, keep looking.


----------



## flippedstars

My 5 week chi boy I have a deposit on is like twice her size lol! And he will be about 5ish as an adult. She looks really small for a 10 week pup. Can you ask for a week-by-week weight recap? If there are periods of time where she has not gained, that is a huge red flag.


----------



## JRZL

Omg she is so adorable!!!


----------



## MChis

Aw, bless her heart. She is a doll but even before reading the other replies I also suspected that something is going on with this pup. 

I won't elaborate as others have already said my thoughts. I only wish you the best of luck & pray we are wrong & this pup is healthy as can be!


----------



## rache

Hope you dont mind but here is a couple of pics of pixie. She is 10 weeks today. Although she is much bigger than your puppy, you can compare her eyes.
I really hope its something that can sort itself out. I would hate to think of your pup being sick.









The white reflection is from the door frame i was standing near. 











Her eyes arnt cloudy/glassy at all. They are bright and clear. Sometimes they do look like they are pointing in 2 different directions but not often. They are very dark brown so you cant see her pupils very well.


----------



## catz4m8z

Aww, its sad that you have had such negative critique when you are falling in love. (and she is a beautiful colour). But as everyone says its better to find out anything bad now rather then face tons of heartbreak later.
I know nothing much about puppies but she def doesnt look quite 'right'. I thought the pics were of a 3-4wk old pup. She doesnt look 10wks and teeny, she looks much younger somehow.
TBH Im surprised the breeder doesnt want to hang onto her for a month or so to check for defects.


----------



## edel

awww she is so cute x i really hope nothing major is wrong with her eyes she is a little princess xx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas

Bless her she's so cute , I too hope she is ok ...
Have you seen the size his litter mates ? 

( I brought a chi/poodle cross puppy last year who 
had the same 'look' to him ... He had a liver shunt ,
I do all I could to save him but couldn't )


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

I can imagine your are so torn. She is a sweet sweet baby. Let us know what you find out. We all want what is best for you. 

You are in my prayers!


----------



## 18453

She is gorgeous, but looks a little squinty.. Daisy had a squint in both her eyes when i first got her and the vet said that it should straighten out.. which luckily it did.. he also said if it didn't they tend not to operate as they're sooo small and its normally just aesthetic. 

She looks very tiny.. do you know how much she weighs at the moment??


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

... ... ...


----------



## Bella Luna

catz4m8z said:


> Aww, its sad that you have had such negative critique when you are falling in love. (and she is a beautiful colour). But as everyone says its better to find out anything bad now rather then face tons of heartbreak later.
> I know nothing much about puppies but she def doesnt look quite 'right'. I thought the pics were of a 3-4wk old pup. She doesnt look 10wks and teeny, she looks much younger somehow.
> TBH Im surprised the breeder doesnt want to hang onto her for a month or so to check for defects.


The breeder won't let her go until she is at least one pound, so she has a lot of growing to do. This may be why she is making her wait to go somewhere?? I have no clue


----------



## Bella Luna

Daisydoo said:


> She is gorgeous, but looks a little squinty.. Daisy had a squint in both her eyes when i first got her and the vet said that it should straighten out.. which luckily it did.. he also said if it didn't they tend not to operate as they're sooo small and its normally just aesthetic.
> 
> She looks very tiny.. do you know how much she weighs at the moment??


I am not for sure what she weighs right now


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

OO no clearly i sould have read this post before posting! :S !! I erm thought her eyes were abit googled but i didnt want to comment incase it came across as nasty! lol but i agree her eyes shouldnt be like that at her age! Ive never had it with one of my babies *touches wood* so i wouldnt no about treatment. Try talking to her breeder, if shes genuine she'll be honest and tell you what she knows or help research it with you! Good luck x


----------



## TreeHillChis

She's a cutie and I agree with everyone else it looks like somethings not right.


----------



## Bella Luna

Okay, question. I feel so overwhelmed with all of this. What do I do now? How do I talk to the breeder about this?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

simply say erm .. i was looking at "insert name here"'s pictures and she is just adorable! Ive noticed her eyes are a bit googly? Is this normal for a 10weeks old chihuahua puppy? Because ive never had this with my Bella Is it anything serious? Thanks

Maybe that might help??? lol  x


----------



## DwalisGems

she is a lovely colour but i would be a little cautious because of the eyes, they are a bit googly hun. I fell in love with a few pups before i got my Ollie and as hard as it is you don't want a pup that is going to cause u heartache and expense before you have got her home. It was so hard for me to reject the pups i were getting originally 

BUT hopefully it is her age hun and they will correct themselves.....keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Muzby

Agree with everyone who says she looks "off". I would request the breeder get a full health work up done by a vet before you pay for her. Go to the exam with them. 

Sometimes... sometimes breeders lie. Even if they seem like good people. My breeder won't adopt out tiny dogs until they are 6-9mths old because with the tiny tiny ones you MUST be home all the time to monitor them. They go downhill so fast. Her eyes are wonky, her head is larger. You can see in the pics she looks unsteady, and the breeder is always holding her up. At 10weeks, she should be mostly coordinated (haha puppy!) atleast able to hold her head up. Tell the breeder you sent the pics to your friend (who is a vet) and they told you they are positive she is hydro, and you should not get her. Ask for assurances other than "she's fine!". You need proof. 

I know this is hard, you are so excited! I would just hate to think that you'd get this girl, then in a month or two spend thousands of extra dollars trying to keep her alive only to have her pass away.  The heartache.. I can't imagine it. Our Goose is about 3lbs at almost 10mths, and like I said, the breeder wouldn't even let him come here until 7-8mths because of his being so tiny. 

Be wary, hun. We want you and Bella to have a new family member, just without all the heartache this little one promises.


----------



## Yoshismom

Honey, I feel for you in this situation as I know how hard it is to fall in love with a puppy. Not to long ago I fell in love with one (I dont know if you remember the post?) but, it was a super tiny baby and I was corresponding with the breeder (btw, assured me she was fine) then I didnt hear anything back from her as I was supposed to go and see the pup in person. Come to find out when I emailed her, the little guy had passed away :-(. 

I am going to tell you my honest opinion here because I care about you and do not want to see you make a bad decision. As hard as it might be, I would tell the breeder that something is wrong with this baby and she should have it checked out by a vet before offering it to anyone else and tell her that you sorrowfully decline the baby as you just do not have the heart or money to put into this baby and possibly lose it :-( I honestly think you should just pass on it and try not to give it any more thought. 

There is a perfect, beautiful, healthy baby out there that is meant to be yours ;-) You will find that baby when it is meant to be 

ETA... I would be glad to help you look for a new baby if you will pm me exactly what you are looking for ;-)


----------



## TLI

I just wanted to touch on something that has been mentioned a few times. Teenies, whether healthy or not will be the size of this puppy at that age. As a Mom who has cared for 5 tinies (Chase passed away due to a heart defect), it's not her size that alarms me. It's her "look." On the rare occasion that you have a teenie that makes it to this age, her size would be right on track for 10 weeks old. If a pup is born at 2 ounces (not all 2 ounce pups stay tiny) and isn't going to be more than 3 lbs. grown, then this size is consistent with that adult weight. A Chi puppy will usually gain about 3 oz. a week, the smaller ones 2 oz. a week, and the teenies 1 oz. a week. And of course this is provided they come from lines that stay within standard as far as size. Some less known lines can grow at a faster pace. I have been told by 3 reputable breeders, all 3 are show breeders, that a healthy Chi pup will gain at this pace until they are about 7 months old (Give or take a few weeks). After that you will get 1/2 to 1 lb. until they reach final maturity. So say she weighed 2 oz. at birth, doubled her birth weight at one week, that put her at 4 oz. at one week. 9 more ounces (9 more weeks) from there would make her 13 ounces now. She is very close to that weight from viewing these pics. But here's the catch. Maybe she wasn't meant to be a tiny, and her gain is on the lesser scale because of the Hydro. Anytime you are dealing with a teenie like this it's a touch and go situation. Even the very best of breeders lose the tinies. I say this over and over, but they have to be cared for around the clock. You put them to bed at 10/11 PM at night and don't wake up every few hours to feed and check on them, you could very well wake up to a pup that is no longer alive. They can't even regulate their own body temps. Shivering causes their blood sugars to plummet, then you have 2 problems. Then to add to that if they aren't getting enough food/milk they dehydrate. A simple odd knock from a sibling can kill them. The bottom line is this. They have to thrive. If your Chi pup isn't gaining and growing consistently, you have a problem. Pups this size don't thrive on their own. It's like caring for a premature baby. They have to have a heat source (I used water bottles and a microwave heat disk). For the first 6 months of their life, that's your life. Caring for that pup. The closer they get to 2 lbs. the better. Once you get them there, they usually do pretty good, provided there are no health problems. If you aren't experienced in the tinies, prepare for some outrageous vet bills. This puppy should not leave her breeder anytime soon. There is a chance that she does not have Hydro. The true teenies can have a "googly" look at this age. Think about a preemie baby. They don't look quite right. Everything is under developed. But as they grow, even though it's slow, they start developing and losing that "look." Anyway, my concern is that her eyes are being pushed down in every pic. If it were just one pic it could just be a fluke, but it's all of the pics. I know reading all of this isn't easy. I know you already love the little girl. But please know that nothing I have to say is to hurt you, only to help educate you. I hope from the bottom of my heart that it turns out to be nothing and that you are able to bring her home. Please find a Vet that is very experienced with small breeds. They aren't all familiar with teenie Chi's, and may miss things. It will require a sonogram to diagnose Hydro. It isn't something that can be seen from the outside. A sonogram runs about $200 here. Not sure about there. I would just recommend you waiting until the pup is about 14/16 weeks to make sure things are okay. The sonogram will tell you if she's hydro, but it won't increase her chance for survival should she have it. Breeders do not normally have any of these tests done because of the expense. They just do the best they can, and hope for the best.  I know this is all very upsetting to you. And again, please don't take offence. My best wishes continue to be with you.


----------



## TLI

I would just tell her upfront that in the new pics that something doesn't look right about her eyes. Tell her that you were told she looks Hydro. Let her know that you are still interested, but don't want to take on something you aren't prepared for. Let her know that you'd like her to keep her for awhile to make sure things are okay. If she has the pups best interest at heart, she will be happy to do so. If she pushes you to take her now, run!


----------



## Bella Luna

Should I call her, email her??? I have no clue.


----------



## Brodysmom

Great advice from everyone. 

Thanks T for the great information on tinies. Useful information that all of us can use. 

There are lots of pictures of 10 week old pups around here. Look at some examples and compare.

I would be honest and upfront with the breeder and tell her that you have some reservations because of her size and the placement of her eyes. You can say that you have a friend who mentioned hydrocephalus and see what the breeder says.


----------



## DwalisGems

i would call her hun xx


----------



## Yoshismom

Yes, definately call her so you can read her and she can read you and realize that you care about the pup and are not just pulling her chain. Email is so impersonal and it is so hard to read how someone is really feeling.


----------



## Yoshismom

I wouldnt tell her that you posted the pics on this board though. Just tell her they were shown to a vet by a friend that said that she didnt look quite right ;-)


----------



## Bella Luna

Yoshismom said:


> I wouldnt tell her that you posted the pics on this board though. Just tell her they were shown to a vet by a friend that said that she didnt look quite right ;-)


Oh goodness, I would never tell her I got the idea from a forum! She would think I was looney! Haha..I will call her later about it after I get out of class..I am so nervous though.


----------



## Yoshismom

Actually that wasnt why I said dont tell her, LOL! It was more so that I figured you didnt ask for permission to post the pics she sent you and from past experience, that will make some breeders mad ;-)


----------



## Bella Luna

Yoshismom said:


> Actually that wasnt why I said dont tell her, LOL! It was more so that I figured you didnt ask for permission to post the pics she sent you and from past experience, that will make some breeders mad ;-)


Ahhh, very true!! Haha, whoopsy!


----------



## sugarbaby

maybe she isnt 10 weeks in these pics ? she really doesnt look 10weeks old to me .


----------



## Raindancer411

Keep us updated and I really hope it all works out great in the end xxx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

It will be okay. The breeder should understand. A good breeder will that is. And she sounds like she cares. You have to do what is best for you. Do not be nervous to stand up for yourself. You love the pup but you are not obligated to take her at this point. As stated before, teenies are a lot of work. I was just looking over pictures of Quigley at 10 and 12 weeks. He was 17 oz @ 12 weeks when we got him. His eyes were very clear and he was standing alone. Running and playing. He is almost 5 months now and still under 2 lbs. I watch him ever minute. Getting up to let him out and feed him to be sure he is thriving. He is my heart. But he is also a very big reponsibility. I can not imagine how hard it would be if he had special needs. I also take him to the vet and have him weighed every 2 weeks to be sure he is gaining weight. the vet asked me to continue bringing him in until he gets a bit bigger. 
You want a playmate for the beautiful Belle Luna. If your pup is special needs they will not be able to play with one another.


----------



## 18453

Amber i just wanted to wish you luck in your call and let you know Daisy and i are thinking about you (not that she knows anything but!!) One thing i would also say is go with your gut instinct and follow your head not your heart!!!!


----------



## rubia

I know that you are mad for this little chi..but...I have to agree with Michelle. Right now she belongs to the breeder and maybe it should stay that way. Just from the pictures, her size, lack of muscle tone, the bulge on her head and the eyes are obviously pressured...I wouldn't recomend that anyone get this chihuahua as a pet. She needs special $$$ care and may not..live for very long. It is truly heartbreaking to go through gettting and falling in love with a sickly tiny one. We had a member go through it and it was just the worst thing anyone could imagine.

You have a tiny but healthy wee girl who needs you as well. You need to consider the whole family and go from there. If I were you I would look for a a healthy chi to join your family.

I hope it all goes well. It is very difficult not to get emotional when looking at puppies !!


----------



## Bella Luna

Okay, so I called the breeder and told her about my concern. She said that she had talked to her vet about it last time they went and the vet said that her molera isn't abnormally large or anything and that it wasn't that. Her daughter-in-law has the scale, so she said that she needs to weigh her to see if she has gained any weight. She was straight up with me about the liver shunt and said that if she isn't gaining weight, that can be a cause. I asked if she has ever had one that small before and she said she hadn't, although she has only had 5 or 6 litters. That is why she is keeping her for a while..to make sure that nothing is wrong with her. I asked how she acts and she said that she is very active with her littermates and plays alot. She said she would send me more pictures of her. I am torn and don't know what to do. This is so hard for me. I had class today and I couldn't stop thinking about it.


----------



## DwalisGems

awwww hu this is gong to be a very hard decision! Just go with your gut instinct hun. I dont understand tho why she hasn't told you all this before???


----------



## Bella Luna

Sorry that may have been confusing..she doesn't have a liver shunt for sure or anything, but she said that if she hasn't gained weight..it could be because of that.


----------



## Yoshismom

Can she send you a video of the puppy playing? This way you could tell if she looked wobbly or off balance.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Bella Luna said:


> I am torn and don't know what to do. This is so hard for me. I had class today and I couldn't stop thinking about it.


what decision must you make today? to risk a deposit? certainly, you are 
not expected to commit to taking her home until she does get a bit older and 
it is determined she is healthy... if it is tearing you up, worrying so, then 
maybe a chi who could have health issues is not the best choice for you. 
this could be up to a 15 year commitment... do you have the resources 
and/or the energy to take this on? just some probing questions--trying to 
help you explore the issue. there are many, countless, pups out there to 
choose from and they are just as cute. Do what is best for you and Bella.
I support you which ever way you choose


----------



## MChis

I'm continuing to send positive thoughts & good luck your way. I hate to always focus on the negative but...I find it odd she doesn't have the scale on hand & hasn't been keeping a VERY close eye on her weight being she is so small & she even has the slightest suspicion there may be a problem. Even if her daughter in law has hers or whatever...having a pup so small you NEED to monitor that kind of thing. 

You have already become emotionally attached to this pup it is obvious & I totally don't blame you. She really is a beautiful girl & I can say that I probably would have fallen for her as well if I had been in your situation! But I can't say that w/o reminding you that there could be another precious tiny out there healthy as a horse & ready to come home even. 

Good luck & I'll continue sending positive thoughts your & the pups way!!


----------



## Cambrea

How cute and tiny! I could look at puppy pictures all day long. I'd buy a million if I had the money and the time. Hopefully she is just small and has nothing wrong with her. Good luck, I hope it works out


----------



## rubia

We aren't trying to be negative...just realistic. there maybe another puppy out there perfect for you and Bella. I thought I had "chosen" a few times and something made me rethink what I was going to do (buy a puppy). It saved me from buying a pup without papers, buying from a not so good breeder and from buying a sickly puppy. It is heart wrenching to be looking because they are so easy to get caught up with.

From everything that we can see and what wwe know so far this doesn't seem like a sound move. I think that you should continue to look around. You can be sure that whatever happens we are here to be your friend and support you.

Good night.


----------



## flippedstars

MChis said:


> I'm continuing to send positive thoughts & good luck your way. I hate to always focus on the negative but...I find it odd she doesn't have the scale on hand & hasn't been keeping a VERY close eye on her weight being she is so small & she even has the slightest suspicion there may be a problem. Even if her daughter in law has hers or whatever...having a pup so small you NEED to monitor that kind of thing.
> 
> You have already become emotionally attached to this pup it is obvious & I totally don't blame you. She really is a beautiful girl & I can say that I probably would have fallen for her as well if I had been in your situation! But I can't say that w/o reminding you that there could be another precious tiny out there healthy as a horse & ready to come home even.
> 
> Good luck & I'll continue sending positive thoughts your & the pups way!!


I had the same thought as Heather. No scale? That's a little ridiculous. Relatively accurate kitchen scales are available from walmart for under $20.

She is so precious, just be careful!


----------



## Bella Luna

I've been thinking about this all day and my gut is telling me that this is just not right. I knew going into this that I needed to think about Bella and her best interests, not just a new puppy. Bella is also very tiny and who knows, something could go wrong with her, so I don't think it is fair for me to take a chance with this little one. I weigh Bella every week and even her being 2.2 lbs is very stressful. I am constantly checking on her, worried sick when I am away, and with one that may be less than 2 lbs full grown scares the life out of me, plus all the other stuff. Her eyes do not look right. I have cried so many times today just thinking about it. It's my own fault because I get so attached to them, especially her. She just had something special in the first pic that I saw of her that made me fall, but I just don't think this feels right. I am having so much doubt now and I don't want to do something I regret. I guess my search will continue and hopefully I find that perfect little baby that I am searching for soon. Perhaps I am too picky because I admit, there are certain things I want in my next Chi-baby, but when it is something that you have for years and years, it better be something you really want. This has been a rollercoaster of emotions and will take time to get over, but life goes on and I have my beautiful baby Bella here...Thank goodness.


----------



## Aquarius

Bella Luna said:


> Okay, so I called the breeder and told her about my concern. She said that she had talked to her vet about it last time they went and the vet said that her molera isn't abnormally large or anything and that it wasn't that. ........


This says to me that the breeder knows there is something wrong - also the comments "it wasn't that" and .."if she isn't gaining weight" ...

You started this search looking for a new pup to add to your family - you did not start out to get a puppy that really sounds like it may have multiple health problems - some which may be serious enough that it could die within a little while.

Honestly if the breeder was concerned enough to be talking to her vet about it, ever before you mentioned your concerns, it really does validate what the other members here have been saying.

If I was you, I would not be buying this pup - buying a pup should be a joy not a worry. 

When I was looking for my pups, the main thing I wanted was healthy pups, whether they were beautiful, cute or gorgeous was second to health.


----------



## DwalisGems

I think you are making the right decision hun, and i know how you're feeling because it was only a month ago that i was in the situation where i had put a deposit down on a pup, she ended up having a possible umbilical hernia and because i may in the future have bred her i decided not to for that reason and it was heartbreaking, i'd fallen in love with her! I agree with you Bella at the moment is your main priority and she needs your full attention.

I may have missed it but was this pup from a reputable breeder? is she pedigree and registered? If not it would be a good idea for you to look for that in your next pup, yes she may be more expensive but you definately know what you are buying and it will give you more peace of mind that it will or should be a healthy pup not needing the kind of attention Bella needs xxx


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Bella Luna said:


> I've been thinking about this all day and my gut is telling me that this is just not right. ....I guess my search will continue and hopefully I find that perfect little baby that I am searching for soon. Perhaps I am too picky because I admit, there are certain things I want in my next Chi-baby, but when it is something that you have for years and years, it better be something you really want. This has been a rollercoaster of emotions and will take time to get over, but life goes on and I have my beautiful baby Bella here...Thank goodness.


that nagging, "gut", feeling is what guides us when sometimes our emotions cloud the issues. good for you for listening  It should NOT be an ordeal to choose a puppy to share it's life with you and Bella. It should be a joy. There are countless puppies to choose from. Healthy, beautiful, puppies. I know you will find the right one at the right time  You are not picky, you are using good judgement!


----------



## flippedstars

Bella Luna said:


> I've been thinking about this all day and my gut is telling me that this is just not right. I knew going into this that I needed to think about Bella and her best interests, not just a new puppy. Bella is also very tiny and who knows, something could go wrong with her, so I don't think it is fair for me to take a chance with this little one. I weigh Bella every week and even her being 2.2 lbs is very stressful. I am constantly checking on her, worried sick when I am away, and with one that may be less than 2 lbs full grown scares the life out of me, plus all the other stuff. Her eyes do not look right. I have cried so many times today just thinking about it. It's my own fault because I get so attached to them, especially her. She just had something special in the first pic that I saw of her that made me fall, but I just don't think this feels right. I am having so much doubt now and I don't want to do something I regret. I guess my search will continue and hopefully I find that perfect little baby that I am searching for soon. Perhaps I am too picky because I admit, there are certain things I want in my next Chi-baby, but when it is something that you have for years and years, it better be something you really want. This has been a rollercoaster of emotions and will take time to get over, but life goes on and I have my beautiful baby Bella here...Thank goodness.


I know this probably feels like a really hard decision to be making because it is...but I really think you are making the right decision. You are showing how much you love Bella through this decision. Sometimes things are just not right with a pup. I had a deposit on what I thought was the perfect little boy, only to have him get ill the day before I was supposed to get him, and die 2 days later. I am so thankful I never brought him home, that would have been devastating, and as much as I hate to say it, I think you are avoiding the same kind of situation I did. I'm sending you a PM also, just w/ a thought.


----------



## Cambrea

I'm so sad for you as I know you were so in love with the puppy. I hope it will save you heart ache not getting her. I bought Sugar on the spot because I was so in love and she was just so tiny. Within three weeks she died due to multiple things involving her small size. It was very devastating and I'd hate for anyone else to have to go through that. I hope you will find that perfect baby soon though, I know its so hard to wait and look.


----------



## Bella Luna

Okay, I am so sorry that I keep prolonging this because I am sure you are all so sick about hearing more about this puppy, BUT she just emailed me and told me she weighed her she weighs 8.8 oz now and that she hopes I am in for the long haul because it will be awhile..I have no clue what to say. I feel terrible because I have talked to her so much about her and how I wanted to see her Sunday, and then last night after thinking about it I just didn't feel as comfortable about it. I should have emailed her this morning about it, but I have been freaking out because I feel so bad. I know I shouldn't but I can't help it. I think part of it is because in my heart, I know I still want this little one, but I know it just doesn't feel right. Ughhhhh..


----------



## Yoshismom

You just tell her the honest truth. Tell her that your gut is telling you that she will be more responsibility than you can afford and you are afraid of the heartache that it could cause if you brought her home and something happened to her. Tell her that you also think you need something a little less fragile for Bella's companion ;-) It will all work out


----------



## Jerry'sMom

You can just simply say you have decided this is not the puppy for you.
Please, don't let the breeder manipulate you.


----------



## Wahmom

If she's an honest reputable breeder then she will appreciate you being straight with her-if not then could you really trust anything else she said? If there was a major problem with this puppy would she honor any agreement?
I know I sound harsh but years ago I was a hobby Basset Hound breeder-I wanted honesty from people interested in my pups and gave them honesty in return. Just my $.1/2
**There is a perfect baby out there for you and Bella,don't settle for less!**


----------



## Bella Luna

I told her straight up how I felt about it all. Her size, eyes, health issues that may come from her size. I just feel terrible for some reason. She said she understood and that she had others from her litter that were bigger if I was interested. I just need to move on altogether. Anyone know any good breeders in Ohio or nearby states?


----------



## Yoshismom

You can start with your local breed club ;-) As soon as I get a chance I will do some looking around for you ;-)


----------



## Bella Luna

Yoshismom said:


> You can start with your local breed club ;-) As soon as I get a chance I will do some looking around for you ;-)


What is that?! Haha..and thank you..I appreciate it!


----------



## Bella Luna

I have some very sad news. The breeder for this baby emailed me and said that Munchkin's mom laid on her and killed her while she was gone. Why would a mom do that? But I am thankful that i decided not to get her. I would have been even more upset. Thanks for all your advice on this and for helping me out. I appreciate it very much so. It's just so sad that this had to happen. Sorry for drawing out this post, I just wanted to tell you all because it broke my heart when I heard about this.


----------



## MChis

WOW! Poor thing. But sometimes moms just sense something isn't right...and will do that.  But it usually is for the best...


----------



## Jerry'sMom

that's terrible news 
especially, if it's what really happened. 
sorry, but i don't trust anything this breeder says...
like, why make the point that it happened "while she was gone"?
maybe the puppy just died on it's own and then she found it under the mom...
who knows? i would be more inclined to think nature took it's course.

try to guard your heart from this kind of circumstance in the future. 
i hope you find the puppy of your dreams.


----------



## DwalisGems

awww hun how awful for you to have gone through all this. I do have my suspicions about this breeder, sounds suss to me. I know if i had a litter with one pup with problens like she had a wouldn't be leaving them, i would be keeping a close eye. Has she arranged to give you your dep back? xx


----------



## Bella Luna

DwalisGems said:


> awww hun how awful for you to have gone through all this. I do have my suspicions about this breeder, sounds suss to me. I know if i had a litter with one pup with problens like she had a wouldn't be leaving them, i would be keeping a close eye. Has she arranged to give you your dep back? xx


Well thankfully, I said that I decided I didn't want her because I was concerned about her eyes and possible health problems. SO, I didn't pay a deposit at all. I thank the Lord that I got over this puppy..so thanks everyone for helping me with that!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

*every little life counts*



Bella Luna said:


>



rest in peace little munchkin... your life was short but you were loved.


----------



## Brodysmom

Oh goodness. What a sad and tragic ending for that little baby. I'm with Therese, I think she came home and found the puppy dead and just surmised that the mom suffocated her. Perhaps the puppy just died on her own? There's no way for her to know that she laid on her and killed her. No matter what happened... it is sad and I'm so sorry for you, that you had your emotions wrung raw from all this! I know how excited you were when you first found her and then the roller coaster of us all telling you that there was something "not right" with the baby and then the decision to keep looking. I'm sure you are just drained and rightly so!! 

A very sad ending for the puppy, but perhaps the best one if she wasn't made to be healthy in this world. 

Thanks for letting us know and remember that everything happens for a reason. 

(( hugs ))

Tracy


----------



## Aquarius

ah that is so sad, the poor little dog, but maybe life would have been just too hard for her if she had survived.


----------



## DwalisGems

*RIP Baby Girl.....You are in a better place xxxxxx*


----------



## TLI

I am so sorry, Amber.  I know this has been an emotional roller coaster for you. It's so easy to fall in love with them, even through pics. I have to agree that I think the baby passed from being ill, not being laid on. They don't usually live past 12/14 weeks with Hydro. I know she wasn't diagnosed as having that, but it was apparent from the cranial pressure shown in her eyes. I feel heart broke for you. I was lucky enough to spend 2 short weeks with one of my teenies, Chase. It tore me up inside when he died, even though I was only able to spend such a short time with him. My comfort was knowing he was not suffering and in a better place. My heart goes out to you. RIP little Munchkin. 

(((Hugs)))


----------



## 18453

oh babe i'm sorry.. just be thankful you hadn't met her and decided to have her. Good luck in your search for YOUR little chi girl xxx


----------



## Tracilea

awww hun I'm so sorry to hear this :-( I know you have been through so much! My heart goes out to you and poor little Munchkin. RIP poor lil girl :-( Even though its hard, I have to agree, I'm so glad you didn't get her and become more attached. Your perfect lil chi baby is still waiting for you somewhere. You will find her  A cute lil play mate for Bella


----------



## Chiforus

I too am sorry to read this, but that little puppy had some serious health issues that she probably died from. If you already have a small chi, you don't need the stress of another. My one female barely keeps her weight at 2lbs. I'm glad my new 10 wk old is already charting to be bigger. Be patient, there's a chi out there for you.


----------



## Kioana

aww i'm sorry to hear!! keep hope alive just keep looking!! hugs


----------



## sookey

Jerry'sMom said:


> that's terrible news
> especially, if it's what really happened.
> sorry, but i don't trust anything this breeder says...
> like, why make the point that it happened "while she was gone"?
> maybe the puppy just died on it's own and then she found it under the mom...
> who knows? i would be more inclined to think nature took it's course.
> 
> try to guard your heart from this kind of circumstance in the future.
> i hope you find the puppy of your dreams.


I agree with Jerry'sMom.
Something wasn't right about this "breeder"
Why would you make a point of saying you were out when the mum accidently laid on her. Maybe the puppy just didn't have the fighting power anymore and passed away by herself and the mother was distressed and was trying to keep her pup warm by laying on her. There is so many things that could of happened. But if i had to take a guess, mine guess would be that the puppy died due to health problems, its natures way, and this breeder freaked as she had always said there wasn't really anything seriously wrong with the puppy and all of a sudden the puppy has died and so she just blamed the mum to take the focus away from her.

It is very sad but at least you said no to her and this didn't happen after she was home with you.


----------



## LostLakeLua

This is such a long post, just got through it and what a tragedy.. I'm so sorry hun. Its always hard when you've got your heart set on something.. especially when it comes down to making something a part of your family that you believe will be there for at least the next 20+ years of your life.
Your little pup is out there somewhere, maybe not born yet; but I believe that just like destiny chooses lovers; that every person has their dog soulmate/s out there too. =) When it's meant to be, it'll happen. <33 RIP lil girl..


----------



## Bella Luna

Thanks everyone. This has been one heck of a ride, but I am glad that I changed my mind before I found out she passed. It wasn't meant to be, it's just a shame that it had to end that way. Thanks for all your support and love throughout all of this. I really appreciate it because I have been an emotional wreck with all of it! I will find my perfect little puppy


----------

